# Bed-a-beast vs. Repti-Bark



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi all,

Hoping to get some advice from people who have used repti-bark and/or bed-a-beast. The substrate is for my colombian red-tail boa in his boaphile plastics cage. The main things I'm looking for is humidity holding (I'm currently having trouble keeping it up) and comfort. I'd like to know overall what you guys think would be the best for my boa. I'm not very concerned about either being ingested, as I feed outside of his enclosure.

Thanks!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I use repti bark in my ball pythons tank.

The humidity is at 60% with just his water dish 
in there with him.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> I use repti bark in my ball pythons tank.
> 
> The humidity is at 60% with just his water dish
> in there with him.
> [snapback]1188907[/snapback]​


Same here but mine is at 55%


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Sounds good, thanks guys


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

I personally like Bed-A-Beast because it holds humidity better than Reptibark IME. I use Bed-A-Beast in all my humidity loving herps and inverts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

I've found bed-A-Beast is the ideal substrate for amphibians, but large snakes get positively filthy rolling around in the shredded coconut coir.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I've found bed-A-Beast is the ideal substrate for amphibians, but large snakes get positively filthy rolling around in the shredded coconut coir.
> [snapback]1190077[/snapback]​


I agree 100%

I only keep my ball pyton on the repti bark

all of my frogs are on bed a beast


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Made the switch from sani-chips to repti-bark. Already loving it.

Sani-chips could not hold humidity at all


----------

